# adjusting pins



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

If I am shooting low do I need to move my pins down? If I am shooting to the right do I need to move my pins to the right?


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes


----------



## 5star (Oct 12, 2007)

Always chase the point of impact to dial in a bow.


----------



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

chase your arrows with your pins


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

"chase your arrows with your pins"

please explain. I am a novice bow hunter and have never really figured out how to move the pins.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a decent article that will explain.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/joetapley/bsght.htm

Bob


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If your shooting high move your pin up that will move the point of impact and your bow arm down, assuming a consistant anchor point and/or your using a string peep.

If your shooting to the left ( assuming aright handed shooter) move your pin to the left, then when you allign the sights your bow arm will be moved right and so will your point of impact.

Thats what they mean by chasing your arrow


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info. :beer:


----------

